# Lathe Chuck Caddy



## 38super (Dec 7, 2018)

Metal and wood bits laying around, saves the ways.


----------



## kvt (Dec 7, 2018)

That's a good idea but still have to lift it up on the lathe.  
That is almost as bad as holding it while putting it on,  and some days worse.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 7, 2018)

Can you spin the chuck while it's on the caddy?   If so, I like this.   Put it up there, spin it on, release.


----------



## 38super (Dec 7, 2018)

Round stock spins on a bolt mounted to the vertical piece, snug the chuck jaws to the round stock.  Used a dead center to scribe the spindle height to the vertical for bolt hole location.  Place the caddy on the ways, spin the chuck onto the lathe spindle.  A vertical tube mounded to the base would provide a home for the chuck key.  Still a dead lift onto or off the lathe, a jib crane would be nice if I had one and the room.

Used furniture wood nuts (3/8-16) to bolt the angle iron to the wood base.


----------

